# Suche guten Tintenstrahl Drucker, bevorzugt Canon, für Fotos und Co.



## oxoViperoxo (20. September 2011)

*Suche guten Tintenstrahl Drucker, bevorzugt Canon, für Fotos und Co.*

Der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles. Wenn ein Scanner auch noch vorhanden wäre, wäre das natürlich Top. Drucke maximal Din A4. Der Preis sollte auf jeden Fall unter 100,-€ liegen. Drucke die Fotos Hobbymäßig, nicht professionell. Hatte vorher einen IP4600, aber der ist leider 1 Monat nach der Garantiezeit kaputt gegangen...


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2011)

*AW: Suche guten Tintenstrahl Drucker, bevorzugt Canon, für Fotos und Co.*

Brauchst Du auch LAN oder WLAN?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. September 2011)

*AW: Suche guten Tintenstrahl Drucker, bevorzugt Canon, für Fotos und Co.*

Nein, beides ist nicht nötig.


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2011)

*AW: Suche guten Tintenstrahl Drucker, bevorzugt Canon, für Fotos und Co.*

Bei Canon kannst Du den hier nehmen Canon PIXMA MG5250 Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  der hat auch getrennte Patronen im Gegensatz zu anderen Canon unter 100€ (hab noch 3-4 andere rausgesucht, die alle für die Farbpatronen nur EINE Patrone hatten, also zb blau leer => gesamte Patrone muss neu gekauft werden). Hier noch andere Shops: Canon PIXMA MG5250, Tinte (4502B006AA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der hat nebenbei auch WLAN, vlt. ist das ja dann doch ein nettes Feature. Ich hab meinen Epson wegen WLAN auch platzsparend ein Stück weg vom PC platzieren können.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (21. September 2011)

Okay danke. Und von der Druckqualität ist er genauso gut wie die IP Modelle?


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2011)

*AW: Suche guten Tintenstrahl Drucker, bevorzugt Canon, für Fotos und Co.*

Sollte mind gleichgut sein, da Drucker laufend preiswerter werden und Multifunktion inzwischen so "in" ist, dass die Scan+Kopier-Funktion kaum mehr mit einem hohen Aufpreis verbunden ist. Zumindest wirst Du für den Preis als Multifunktionsgerät vermutlich keine nennenswerten UNterschiede zu anderen Modellen haben.


----------

